# new born pups



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

blue staffordshire bull terrier litter born 23rd of january see more pics on Blue Staff Terrier for Stud


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Lovely pups!They look nice strong pups 

How many are there,can't see clearly from the pics.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet  oh i miss puppies


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Omg they are so gorgeous  you must be so very pleased with them all x
Bless mums lil face looking at her babys x awww x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are very cute sooooooo sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are goreous,, beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow - Thats Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw they are gorgeous............


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely pups


----------

